# Classical music quarterly (crq)



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a great magazine for anyone interested in Analogue and Historical recordings.
It can be bought by subsription and also one can have the downloadable variety which I use.

Anyone who does not already subscribe to this magazine might like to see this edition for its set of articles which are particularly interesting. The web address is given for anyone wishing to subscribe.














I can recommend this journal very highly and it needs new subscribers.
I am not connected in any way with this magazine, I would just like it to continue.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Pip said:


> This is a great magazine for anyone interested in Analogue and Historical recordings.
> It can be bought by subsription and also one can have the downloadable variety which I use.
> 
> Anyone who does not already subscribe to this magazine might like to see this edition for its set of articles which are particularly interesting. The web address is given for anyone wishing to subscribe.
> ...


Thanks Pip.

I'm interested in_ great_ performances, not merely_ novel_ ones-- and more often than not, I find myself looking backward in order to advance forward.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Lovely Lady, it is, unfortunately the nature of things these days, today's performances are so expertly packaged and sold in advance, singers gear up just to perform a work once or twice, record it, get the DVD-Blu-Ray made ect.......
It will never replace the real thing.


----------

